# New vs old



## Sdm74 (Apr 30, 2020)

Getting back into martial arts and I am torn between which philosophy makes more sense.

I will relate it this way,
I ride motorcycles, I know that with all the modern advances a sportbike is a better handling and more powerful motorcycle and that is what I prefer over a traditional Harley.

Can you look at martial arts the same way?
In a day and age where things are not like "the old ways", should you be looking for a more modern fighting style vs a traditional "Kung Fu" style of fighting?


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2020)

Can you flesh out what you have in mind?  New and old suggest age of the style.  But some traditional styles are relatively new, and some fighting styles are really, really old.


----------



## wab25 (Apr 30, 2020)

Motorcycles is a good way to look at it. You will find people that will tell you to watch the Superbike competitions... see no traditional Harleys winning there... therefore a Harley sucks. Then you will find people saying: Yeah, but your Superbike would get owned on a motocross track.... but, but, but your motocross bike would be toast on the Superbike track... 

At the end of the day, there are still a ton of people riding Harleys... because they like them. But, there are also BMW riders as well. Its all about what you enjoy doing, and how you enjoy doing it. If you want to compete successfully, you are going to have conform to the rules and best practices of that specific form of competition.

From a self defense perspective... the most effective art is the art you are willing to put the most time into. So, pick one you enjoy riding... er training... and have fun.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 30, 2020)

It depends on what you want.  

I suppose a MMA school that is focused on competition and whatnot is probably the clearest definition of "new".  They are constantly working to stay relevant with the newest ideas and skillsets to put to work in the competition ring.  And those folks can be very good at what they do.

I personally have no interest in that.  I'm not interested in that approach to training, I have no interest in the competition.  If I was told that I could either train at a MMA school, or I had to stop martial arts training altogether, I guess I'd dig my running shoes out of the closet and get back into distance running.

I train in a traditional kung fu method.  I find it intellectually inspiring, I find the physical method to be effective and useful and it makes sense to me, and the exercise and health benefits are excellent.  It is a good match for me, personally.  So that is what I do.

We all need to find what is right for us personally.  There is no such thing as the objectively "best" method.  It depends on what you are interested in and what is available to you.  What is excellent for you might be detestable for me, and vice-versa.  It's a personal thing and we each need to find the best path for ourselves.


----------



## Sdm74 (Apr 30, 2020)

Steve said:


> Can you flesh out what you have in mind?  New and old suggest age of the style.  But some traditional styles are relatively new, and some fighting styles are really, really old.


For instance modern Western MMA vs Wing Chun. 

I like the whole philosophy of the traditional martial arts though. I feel I need the meditation along with the physical


----------



## MonkgWong (Apr 30, 2020)

A penny for my thoughts. I am a master of traditional Chinese martial arts but I have recently encountered the modern styles. One of the main differences is the modern styles teach techniques (someone does X, you do Y). The traditional styles instead focus initially on developing body movement and power. I recently taught an MMA ruffian a lesson; he attempted to use a sports style with me, so I simply disobeyed the rules and did a strike to the back of his head.


----------



## Sdm74 (Apr 30, 2020)

MonkgWong said:


> A penny for my thoughts. I am a master of traditional Chinese martial arts but I have recently encountered the modern styles. One of the main differences is the modern styles teach techniques (someone does X, you do Y). The traditional styles instead focus initially on developing body movement and power. I recently taught an MMA ruffian a lesson; he attempted to use a sports style with me, so I simply disobeyed the rules and did a strike to the back of his head.


Yes from the short time I have been looking for a school I have noticed that as well. 
seems like one shows you a way to live and another shows you a way to throw a right hand.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2020)

You have not mentioned what art you studied or how long you studied it.  It might change some of what some of us might suggest, but shouldn't change too much.  In my experience, the study of a martial art and what you get from it is very personal.

I have studied TKD, MDK very briefly, and Hapkido which I am belted in.  TKD and MDK were similar but the differences (at least where I was in the early 60s) were significant.  I was unable to find MDK and didn't know why.  I didn't begin the study of Hapkido until about 1985.  I learned from each of them.  Hapkido I found was the best fit for me and I don't want to study anything else, assuming my health ever allows me to do so. 

I was able to use things I learned in TKD and MDK when I began Hapkido.  It was just that Hapkido "fitted" my mentality.  You should look for an art that fits you.  If it isn't in your area look for one in your area that is the next best fit.  Whichever, put your whole heart in it.  Do that when it is fun, do it when it seems you have reached a plateau from which you can't advance, do it when you don't think it is worth it anymore.  If you do that, everything will keep fitting into place.

Don't worry too much about esoteric things like meditation of one art over another.  Again, in my experience, that is personal as well.  Some teachers don't really give any instruction in that anyway.  If anything, they will give platitudes like "clear you mind."  But they won't tell you how to do that or why.  They probably don't know anything more than that themselves, or don't want to take the time.  If you find an instructor that will spend time to teach without a tie to religion, he can probably help.

Just pick the art you like that you can attend, then practice, practice, and after that practice some more.

Good luck.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 30, 2020)

No. Martial arts Just like motorcycles it works or it doesn't.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 30, 2020)

Sdm74 said:


> should you be looking for a more modern fighting style vs a traditional "Kung Fu" style of fighting?


The modern fighting style may not train as hard as the traditional Kung Fu style.

Traditional training:
















I cannot find any modern training method in modern gym that can be used to replace this traditional training method - develop arms twisting power.


----------

